# Location en SD sur iTunes Store



## loupien (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

Je cherche à louer mes films en SD mais via l'APPLE TV je ne trouve que du HD le plus souvent voir tout le temps... 

Du coup j'ai par lintermédiaire de mon MacBook et iTunes, cherché à louer un film en SD. Je l'ai bien trouvé en SD a 3.99 au lieu de 4.99 en HD. J'ai bien été facturé et j'ai 30 jours pour le voir sur le MacBook.

Par contre, j'aimerai le voir sur la TV via l'APPLE TV. Or, je ne le vois pas dans mes achats sur l'AppleTV. J'ai regardé sur mon iPad dans iTunes Store, pas de trace dans ACHAT non plus. Mais il est bien dans l'iTunes Store du Macbook :-(

Une idée pour pouvoir le visionner sur l'APPLE TV ou sur l'iPad? Je sèche... 

Merci pour votre aide par avance
Loupien


----------



## sw38 (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Pour répondre à ta question, tout simplement tu synchronise ton film loué de ton MB vers ton iPad et enfin tu lis ton film sur ton iPad via airplay sur ton apple TV. Ou, si ton MB est compatible, tu fais une recopie vidéo à partir de ce dernier. Mais théoriquement la location est censé apparaitre sur l'Apple TV.

Après pour le problème de la HD sur les films de l'Apple TV, tu vas dans les réglages>itunes store, et tu choisi comme qualité "Définition Standard" au lieu de 1080p ou 720p, ainsi tous les films/séries seront proposé en SD, achats comme locations.


----------



## loupien (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voulais vous remercier pour ces infos. Ca marche nickel.
Encore Merci


----------

